# KLuB KaBOo! Fri 31st March...



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

That time of year again folks!

They are holding it at the Thekla this year which is gonna feel a bit weird but I'm sure wont lose any of it's magic.

It's cheap, it's fun and for a good cause and the people that run it will no doubt dress up and entertain us and give us sweeties and smiles and tings as per...  

The music is usually pretty good also...

Check this out

Klub Kaboo 

I just looked at the supposedly 2005 fotos but I'm sure that picture of a certain urbanite was taken in 2004?   

Non the less, I'm up for a night of revelling anyone wanna join me?


Gowan ya know ya wanna...


----------



## JTG (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah alright


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> yeah alright



I can tell your excited as much as I am lurve...


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 5, 2006)

Dunno if we are gonna be able to make this one, as i am still unemployed and money is tight  Will have to see closer to the time.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

Umm - yes, it rather looks like i'll be coming to this...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Dunno if we are gonna be able to make this one, as i am still unemployed and money is tight  Will have to see closer to the time.



(((((((shells)))))

I hope you can make it hon...i'll front you a few aclo pops and stuff.

Hope something turns up for you soon


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> (((((((shells)))))
> 
> I hope you can make it hon...i'll front you a few aclo pops and stuff.
> 
> Hope something turns up for you soon




ahh cheers chicks yeah am hoping something will come up soon starting to feel the blues creeping in a bit. But come hell or high water we will be there for Ashton Court, still i am going to keep hoping that we can come to this as TLA really wanted to come up with us too.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Umm - yes, it rather looks like i'll be coming to this...




ooooh!

Be great to meet you. Have you been to Bristol before?

Shells...Ashton Court has got to be the one innit


----------



## Iam (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good. Hope it's not the weekend I'm going to Scumpool.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

Erm...I know I haven't been around these here parts for a while but who is TLA?   

What does TLA stand for?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ooooh!
> 
> Be great to meet you. Have you been to Bristol before?
> 
> Shells...Ashton Court has got to be the one innit


i don't think i've been to bristol in about ten years...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Looks good. Hope it's not the weekend I'm going to Scumpool.



Iam...I just know you'll love Kaboo be good to catch up


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Erm...I know I haven't been around these here parts for a while but who is TLA?
> 
> What does TLA stand for?


three letter abbreiviation, generally


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Erm...I know I haven't been around these here parts for a while but who is TLA?
> 
> What does TLA stand for?




TLA =Three Letter acrowhatsits

He is my bestest mate but he only joined a wee while ago as TLA he would love Kabu so i might have to work doubly hard to sort this out. 

And yeah Fizz , i wouldnt miss the court for anything* its the best  



*obviously apart from my own funeral


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i don't think i've been to bristol in about ten years...



Theres been a few changes but the people remain the same...dunno if thats a good thing or not, suppose it depends on the Bristolians ya know innit


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *obviously apart from my own funeral



I'm planning on keeping with tradition and turning up fashionably late for my funeral


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2006)

Avoid contact with any of em !!!!


----------



## Iam (Mar 5, 2006)

On the plus side, though, I wasn't in Bristol 10 years ago...


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Avoid contact with any of em !!!!


really?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Avoid contact with any of em !!!!



OI!

Yer supposed to be asleep whilst watching the bike racing you!

Oh the glory of having multiple computers   

No sugar in mine please


----------



## JTG (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I can tell your excited as much as I am lurve...



oh, positively pulsing with excitement

but I was out last night, did loads of, well, all sorts, and haven't been to bed yet

forgive me if a feel a little squashed  

how's fizzler anyway?


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> forgive me if a feel a little squashed




eeek your squashed?? Does this mean that you can slide under doors and stuff like flat stanley??? COOL


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> really?




Yeah. . Im alright and some of the others are OK

But you gotta watch out for that Fizz she a bloody nightmare.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OI!
> 
> Yer supposed to be asleep whilst watching the bike racing you!
> 
> ...




Your not after a sugar sandwich then princess


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> how's fizzler anyway?



A bloody nightmare according 'im indoors   

I'm fine hon...just been a bit manic of late. Looking forward to getting some back dated munted cuddles from you...can we be first on the dance floor and 'come up' kicking a balloon about like last year?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah. . Im alright and some of the others are OK
> 
> But you gotta watch out for that Fizz she a bloody nightmare.


hmmm... <reserves judgement>


----------



## JTG (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> A bloody nightmare according 'im indoors
> 
> I'm fine hon...just been a bit manic of late. Looking forward to getting some back dated munted cuddles from you...can we be first on the dance floor and 'come up' kicking a balloon about like last year?



oh, if you want

A gentleman can't deny a lady her cuddles 

I'll try and ring you soon


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Your not after a sugar sandwich then princess



erm no!

I'm trying to find some black furry boot covers to wear to Kaboo...the girls wearing them on the photos all seem to have particulary long shins...that can't be right...they look far too long, they'll be furry crotch covers if I wore them with my little legs fek sake.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> oh, if you want
> 
> A gentleman can't deny a lady her cuddles
> 
> I'll try and ring you soon



Yep, my big bro is about to decend upon us any minute so I'll catch ya laters taters 

MHWUA! 

xxXXxx


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm no!
> 
> I'm trying to find some black furry boot covers to wear to Kaboo...the girls wearing them on the photos all seem to have particulary long shins...that can't be right...they look far too long, they'll be furry crotch covers if I wore them with my little legs fek sake.




hmmmm furry crotch covers


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2006)

ITSA BITSA!!!!


erm yes I hope to be there, although I may have to hide frpm the spangly one


----------



## JTG (Mar 5, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> ITSA BITSA!!!!
> 
> 
> erm yes I hope to be there, although I may have to hide frpm the spangly one



You can hide behind me, she'll never know you're there....


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> hmmmm furry crotch covers



Is this your way of telling me you no longer want me to do my bikini line then lol


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> You can hide behind me, she'll never know you're there....


nah - that's it - you're stuffed now.  I knew you couldn't avoid me forever...  never thought though - since you only live round the bloody corner, that i'd finally track you down in Bristol... 


ETA - oi you! JTG - don't help her!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> ITSA BITSA!!!!
> 
> 
> erm yes I hope to be there, although I may have to hide frpm the spangly one



Yay!

It's always good to see you lovely lady   

xXx


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 5, 2006)

am currently in "discussions" with the cabbage about whether or not this is viable


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> am currently in "discussions" with the cabbage about whether or not this is viable



i'll be there 

he can entertain me with his comedy 'opinions' on music, comics, film and haircuts


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> ITSA BITSA!!!!
> 
> 
> erm yes I hope to be there, although I may have to hide frpm the spangly one




It looks more like you'll have to hide behind me cos the spangly one wont know who I am.


----------



## Cakes (Mar 6, 2006)

Ooooh that's come round quick! It's an international lady day thing isn't it?

Will we get worshiped for being girls?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2006)

you're all womans to me


----------



## Iam (Mar 6, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Ooooh that's come round quick! It's an international lady day thing isn't it?
> 
> Will we get worshiped for being girls?



Do we get prayer mats??


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

Right so it looks like this is *possibly* going to happen i just need to perfect my negotiation skills a bit more and we could be rocking and rolling all the way to brizzle with a supply of percy pigs

*waves at KRS*


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 6, 2006)

Shels, always space for u at mine no invite needed !


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh does anyone know if spacey is coming to this as well??????? Should i let him know??


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Shels, always space for u at mine no invite needed !




ahh babes ta very muchly will i be seeing you at this??? 

Oh and i am not going to lose my coat this year either!


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ahh babes ta very muchly will i be seeing you at this???
> 
> Oh and i am not going to lose my coat this year either!




You sure are, things look a lot better in my world, and I finally have my car sound system back up to the kinda rave volume levels so im a happy bunny !

plus new job helps !


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> You sure are, things look a lot better in my world, and I finally have my car sound system back up to the kinda rave volume levels so im a happy bunny !
> 
> plus new job helps !




thats all great news babes x x x be seeing you there


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Right so it looks like this is *possibly* going to happen i just need to perfect my negotiation skills a bit more and we could be rocking and rolling all the way to brizzle with a supply of percy pigs
> 
> *waves at KRS*


underemployed bexleyites have percy pigs supplied for them by gainfully employed bexleyites when en route to destinations west, didn'tcha know?  It's the law.  <nods wisely>


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> underemployed bexleyites have percy pigs supplied for them by gainfully employed bexleyites when en route to destinations west, didn'tcha know?  It's the law.  <nods wisely>




They are not for me, they are for the bristol pixie called KRS its tradition, you have to leave them as a sacrifice in his flat then he makes all the planets align and everyone has a good evening. But thanks for the offer, jelly sweets are a sure fire way to make me love you forever


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> They are not for me, they are for the bristol pixie called KRS its tradition, you have to leave them as a sacrifice in his flat then he makes all the planets align and everyone has a good evening. But thanks for the offer, jelly sweets are a sure fire way to make me love you forever


ahhh, i seee...  well clearly the law does not apply in this case...


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ahhh, i seee...  well clearly the law does not apply in this case...




True but if we are going on a road trip to Bristol we should have sweets anyway that is a tradition i am happy to keep up.  x


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> True but if we are going on a road trip to Bristol we should have sweets anyway that is a tradition i am happy to keep up.  x


i'm thinking proper milk gums with cornflour on them?  obviously they should be milkbottle shaped, but they sell cow shaped ones in sainsburys...

and i think for an international girlies day event i shall be stocking up on pink lollipops anyway...  

and maybe sweetie bracelets...


----------



## JTG (Mar 6, 2006)

Tradition has it that Klub Kaboo always has lovely fairies dishing out fruit and sweeties on trays for free


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Tradition has it that Klub Kaboo always has lovely fairies dishing out fruit and sweeties on trays for free


oh how cool?  it sounds just my kind of place.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Oh does anyone know if spacey is coming to this as well??????? Should i let him know??




YES HE IS !!! He's gonna be on the Nitro I suspect


its a lot cheaper than JTG's and KRS's £20 mescaline pancake


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2006)

I still can't find any feking furry black boot covers!

Well non that come just below my knees...damn and I so wanted to wear my black tights with uv zigzags on them...I was also toying with the idea of using my smartwater kit brush as a mascara for a stunning lash effect, wadya fink?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I still can't find any feking furry black boot covers!
> 
> Well non that come just below my knees...damn and I so wanted to wear my black tights with uv zigzags on them...I was also toying with the idea of using my smartwater kit brush as a mascara for a stunning lash effect, wadya fink?


if i had a clue what you mean, i'm sure i'd say "brilliant, fabulous and very sexy"


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

i fancy this if no-body minds?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> if i had a clue what you mean, i'm sure i'd say "brilliant, fabulous and very sexy"



well it's betwixt







But without the stickers

and these






but not so long and in black   

Brilliant and fab eyup...sexy? nah I dont do sexy...I do fun


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> well it's betwixt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


furry legs, furry legs!

cl

edit - why do the police give out UV mascara?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> furry legs, furry legs!
> 
> cl



Dya like 'em? really? I love 'em...but in black and not so long lol


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i fancy this if no-body minds?


yay - i haven't seen you since my very first PRoD!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Dya like 'em? really? I love 'em...but in black and not so long lol


i love them!  I *heart* them!  they rock (but i like the pink ones...)


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> yay - i haven't seen you since my very first PRoD!



i shouldnt worry about that i plan to hijack you on friday


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> edit - why do the police give out UV mascara?



In case someone nicks yer lashes and  they recover them. The liquid has coded microdots that can be traced back to the owner...how cool is that.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i shouldnt worry about that i plan to hijack you on friday


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> In case someone nicks yer lashes and  they recover them. The liquid has coded microdots that can be traced back to the owner...how cool is that.


that's v cool.  i had some diamante false lashes i wore on my birthday, but i lost them...  should have had them microdotted - i bet they'd (nearly) send out a tracking signal too


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

oh sorry, did you expect a choice in the matter?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2006)

no - it's cool.  i think...


----------



## JTG (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i fancy this if no-body minds?



i don't 

In fact, I more than don't mind, I positively insist


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i fancy this if no-body minds?


It's a public event.

<shrugs>


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> The liquid has coded microdots that can trance out the owner...how cool is that.




Ah bless. . its not "THOSE" type of microdots sweetie


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 7, 2006)

klub kaboo's a load of poo's...


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> YES HE IS !!! He's gonna be on the Nitro I suspect
> 
> 
> its a lot cheaper than JTG's and KRS's £20 mescaline pancake




whoo hoooo spacey & whiskers do we get a dervish as well?? I think we should otherwise it would be lop sided with no Dervish.   

TLA might not be coming as he has to take his nanna somewhere?  

Fizzer wont your legs get burny hot with all that furry stuff?


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2006)

bumholes  I forgot I have a work do on the 31st! There is no way Id be able to make to kabu  



*cries*

*hides from spanglechick*

mwaahahahahaha 

OH and wiskers - It'd be lovely to see you but erm...Im not going !


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> whoo hoooo spacey & whiskers do we get a dervish as well?? I think we should otherwise it would be lop sided with no Dervish.



well we cant have you being lopsided can we now


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Fizzer wont your legs get burny hot with all that furry stuff?



Yeah...I was thinking that...and the fact that they would probably look ridiculous on me. Far better to let the young and nubile kaboo fairies skip about in them. Dunno what I was thinking of. Prob a lil over excited about kaboo. Ah well old faves...jeans and top it is then lol   

Besides, I dunno how I would be able to swim should the club sink...you do all realise the Thekla is a boat?

It's gonna be a wierd 'un.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ah bless. . its not "THOSE" type of microdots sweetie


Damn   





			
				squelch said:
			
		

> klub kaboo's a load of poo's...


So don't come then innit   


Oh, whilst I have everyones attention, it seems that this night is becoming ever more popular and though, in the past I have been able to offer some accomodation to peeps from outta da area We are no longer in the position to do so.

My son has re-claimed his bedroom and the living room, whilst being comfy to chill in for a few hours, is not conducive to sleep. Any smoking these days takes place outdoors in fizzerland...damn facists!  

Having said that , I have a shed that is practically empty due to break in.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

Fek sake!

I just popped over onto bombscare's thread and find we are in competition!

Right sweetheart,

If ya think I was gonna respond to that on your thread and bump up your post number you are well and truly mistaken mister.   

Anyway, it's not quantity but 'quality' that's important...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

I saw what you wrote again...

why aren't you on yer way home? I'm hungry...we need to use up those mushrooms...whats for dinner?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> bumholes  I forgot I have a work do on the 31st! There is no way Id be able to make to kabu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are not goign to be able to keep this up, you knw! sooner or later you'll have to meet me, and then it'll be all anti climactic and depressing cos 'm not scary at all... (unless organising multitudes of urbanites into quiz teams )

sorry you're not coming, anyway.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> you are not goign to be able to keep this up, you knw! sooner or later you'll have to meet me, and then it'll be all anti climactic and depressing cos 'm not scary at all... (unless organising multitudes of urbanites into quiz teams )
> 
> sorry you're not coming, anyway.



Callie is afraid of you?

Why?

Should I be?

Whats scary about you?


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2006)

cool its gonna be on a boat too  Life jackets ahoy!!

*poop poop*


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

shells just pooed herself!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> shells just pooed herself!



She's pooped on the poop deck!


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

she betternot do that at the Thekla or there'll be trouble


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> she betternot do that at the Thekla or there'll be trouble




oi i was being Mr. Toad grrrrr


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Fizzer wont your legs get burny hot with all that furry stuff?



i'd be more worried about a build up of static electricity!


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'd be more worried about a build up of static electricity!





ooooh now thats a "look" not sure it would go down too well with bombscare imagine the shocks fizz could give him with that "do"


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 7, 2006)

Just seen this - looks v cool!   
Would be nice to go clubbing again with the lovely Bristol urbanites   
~TLR~ x


----------



## Iam (Mar 7, 2006)

So, I'm not going to Liverpool on the 31st.

Guess that means I can come.

Yay!


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2006)

argh! this is so annoying, I really really want to come (but really cant make it for kabu)

are there any plans for the rest of that weekend?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2006)

3 weeks to get my disco outfit sorted


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> 3 weeks to get my disco outfit sorted



does dervish know you've borrowed that???!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Callie is afraid of you?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


nothing!  honest!

even if i have been astounded by the lack of russhing-to-my-defence that has gone on since you asked that question...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

you're lovely imo - for a teacher!

**ducks**


----------



## Iam (Mar 7, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> even if i have been astounded by the lack of russhing-to-my-defence that has gone on since you asked that question...



Oi! Leave spangles alone! 

There you go.

Not that they'll take any notice of me, mind you.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> you're lovely imo - for a teacher!
> 
> **ducks**


  

thank you Iam - see, even people who haven't met me know how to be nice - but those who are supposed to like me?  not a sausage... <blows raspberry>


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

What?

*ducks board rubber*


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

it might not actually have been you i was ducking from.


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

Oooh, look at me up there - sandwiched between my two favourite people


----------



## Iam (Mar 7, 2006)

I had a teacher who used to throw board dusters.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> *ducks board rubber*


<pouts>

I am not that kind of teacher.  I let my kids listen to my stereo.  They *heart* me.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Oooh, look at me up there - sandwiched between my two favourite people


up where? you're at the top of the page, silly...




































(    )


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best people view Urban on 40 posts per page...


----------



## Iam (Mar 7, 2006)

Must you rub it in?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> All the best people view Urban on 40 posts per page...


so i'm a favourite, but not one of the best, eh?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> All the best people view Urban on 40 posts per page...



i had quite forgotten it was possible to view it any other way


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

spanglechick is a teacher? Oh gawd no...

I'll try not to hold it against you hon


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Iam and Lone runner!


Be great to see ya both again? have you met each other?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Iam and Lone runner!  


Be great to see ya both again? have you met each other?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> spanglechick is a teacher? Oh gawd no...
> 
> I'll try not to hold it against you hon


not by preference  

I used to be an actor  

people didn't used to hate me


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzle taught half of Hartcliffe all they know


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> not by preference
> 
> I used to be an actor
> 
> people didn't used to hate me




I don't hate teachers hon...I feel sorry for them. Bloody kids can't stand 'em meself


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2006)

> I think this thread has done that alreayd mate and I think theres should be a bit of a healthy competition between me and the Fizz with her Kabu thread.
> 
> 
> I'm winning at the mo
> ...



I forget where I saw these words but

I think there's some healthy competition between me and bombscare with his livining up thread.


I'm winning at the mo 

sorry babes


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I forget where I saw these words but
> 
> I think there's some healthy competition between me and bombscare with his livining up thread.
> 
> ...


  

well, this thread is clearly better, cos it has a broader geographical spread of contributors (probably).


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> All the best people view Urban on 40 posts per page...







??


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> well, this thread is clearly better, cos it has a broader geographical spread of contributors (probably).




Aha but we have a secret weapon 

link


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> fizzle taught half of Hartcliffe all they know



Im teaching them the other half and valuable lifeskills with work prospects

TWOC'ing, Fighting coppers, and how to make and flog yer own gurners   



PS Fizzerlovely your double posts dont count, so thats one off I reckon


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Aha but we have a secret weapon
> 
> link



EEEEk !






phew, that's better


----------



## Iam (Mar 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Hey Iam and Lone runner!
> 
> 
> Be great to see ya both again? have you met each other?



Hey fizz.

*feels really guilty about not getting to fizzbomb shelters recently*



I don't _think_ I've met Lone Runner, but I may possibly have been a little errr... "altered" at the last couple of dos...


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Hey Iam and Lone runner!
> 
> 
> Be great to see ya both again? have you met each other?




I don't think so? (not that I remember anyway...   )


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> PS Fizzerlovely your double posts dont count, so thats one off I reckon



That was an accident and trying to lure me onto yer thread with the shoe link hasn't worked either *cough* or is it a ploy to get me to buy furry crotch covers?

Iam and Lone runner I dont think you two have had the pleasure thinking about it and Iam you wouldn't recognise the place mate, it's becoming a tekky haven...my front room is covered in little lights and CPU fans and leads! damn leads! Actually it's pretty cool   Apart from having to adhere to my self imposed ban on smoking in th house for the good of everyones health and wallet!


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2006)

Fizzer - what about buying some black fake fur and making your own boot covers - or some other crazy colour mmm bright pink! although if youre gonna wear them on the way to the thekla black might be best


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Fizzer - what about buying some black fake fur and making your own boot covers - or some other crazy colour mmm bright pink! although if youre gonna wear them on the way to the thekla black might be best



oh they have to be black...much as I like pink it's just soooo not me dahlink!

TBH I have neither the time or the inklination (sp?) to make them. I can get them fairly cheaply online but Im not sure whether I would actually wear them. It took me months to pluck up the courage to wear a skirt last year!

They would probably be very irritating and I'd have to stop everyone stroking them. Plus what wiskey said...I already harbour more than my quota of static electricity...can you imagine me running around getting charged up?


erm... actually ignore that last comment!


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2006)

maybe djbs could wear some?   maybe he could go in a gorilla suit?!!


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2006)

if I can make it down, where is everyone meeting up?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna be heading straight there.

The night is becoming increasingly popular with every year and as was pointed out to me by a a very wise urbantie, the Vebue is smaller supposedly limiting the number of peeps I should think.

Can't be arsed to get tickets so am gonna queue up. I wonder how much the Mud Dock car park is over night?


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

Last time I parked there, it was free after 6 I think.

Probably worth checking, tho.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 10, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Last time I parked there, it was free after 6 I think.
> 
> Probably worth checking, tho.



I guess we could all meet in the car park and huggle in cars while we wait


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 10, 2006)

The Car park is £1.60 any time after 6pm up until midnight - after that you have to run out and put more money in.

Fizz - lots of furry legwarmers here 

was thinking about digging out my white ones from me trance days, but fear the Thekla is not the best venue if I want them to remain white.....


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well, I'm gonna be heading straight there.
> 
> The night is becoming increasingly popular with every year and as was pointed out to me by a a very wise urbantie, the Vebue is smaller supposedly limiting the number of peeps I should think.
> 
> Can't be arsed to get tickets so am gonna queue up. I wonder how much the Mud Dock car park is over night?




I will just be onenamesheepyba and follow whatever everyone is doing


----------



## sparkling (Mar 11, 2006)

Just checked my diary and it looks like I could come down for this.   Is there room for a small one?


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 11, 2006)

There's always room for you here, missus! 

Just got the Kabu email:


> Klub Kabu’s 4th annual outing at the Thekla. A once a year club night with a difference. Two rooms of superb all female DJs playing an eclectic mix of breaks, drum & bass, hip hop, dancehall reggae, funky dubs, Asian beats techno and pure disco.  Top quality from start to finish!
> 
> This years DJs include Queen Bee, Catjane, Mi$$ Divine and Diss Miss amongst many others, check out the web site for full details.
> 
> ...


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 11, 2006)

heh looking forward to my 3rd klub kabu and seeing you bunch of munters


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 12, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> heh looking forward to my 3rd klub kabu and seeing you bunch of munters



YAAAAAAY SPACEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 13, 2006)

Is Jodie Lee playing, managed to lose her phone no    so cant contact her now..hope so she really kick some nice tunes out !


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 13, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> heh looking forward to my 3rd klub kabu and seeing you bunch of munters


Jesus Hath Spoken. I _must_ be there now.


----------



## JTG (Mar 13, 2006)

Bristol ticket shop don't seem to be selling tickets and if they're not then I assume there are no advance tickets to be had.

Which means I shall be herding people to the Thekla early doors. May as well do that anyway, then we can find out when the dnb is on and not miss the most important bit of the night


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Bristol ticket shop don't seem to be selling tickets and if they're not then I assume there are no advance tickets to be had.
> 
> Which means I shall be herding people to the Thekla early doors. May as well do that anyway, then we can find out when the dnb is on and not miss the most important bit of the night



I'm with you on this one!

We are always the first ones in anyway eh juttug


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 13, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Bristol ticket shop don't seem to be selling tickets and if they're not then I assume there are no advance tickets to be had.
> 
> Which means I shall be herding people to the Thekla early doors. May as well do that anyway, then we can find out when the dnb is on and not miss the most important bit of the night


some of us might not be there for early doors!!! (some of the smaller ones among us need to finalise their plans...   )

What time does it open? apart from anything else, i'd had to miss all the good stuff and be left with the drum and bass.


----------



## JTG (Mar 13, 2006)

It's ten innit?

Don't worry, they usually finish up with disco, though given that the pointless sisters are sadly absent this year I dunno if there'll be any...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> some of us might not be there for early doors!!! (some of the smaller ones among us need to finalise their plans...   )
> 
> What time does it open? apart from anything else, i'd had to miss all the good stuff and be left with the drum and bass.



It's all good stuff spangly one! ESPECIALLY the drum n bass!

It opens at 10 but JTG and I usually get there for about 9.30ish and they let us in for some strange reason


----------



## JTG (Mar 13, 2006)

I WAS WRONG!   

According to this, the Pointless Sisters are on at 10, making a prompt arrival absolutely essential.

Downstairs all the way after that - not sure about putting Queen Bee on against the breakbeat and dnb though


----------



## Iam (Mar 13, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It opens at 10 but JTG and I usually get there for about 9.30ish and they let us in for some strange reason



It's cos you're both Brizzle iconery, innit.

 

So we're still meeting there, then? About 9pm in the car park?

*hopes it's not raining*


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> some of us might not be there for early doors!!! (some of the smaller ones among us need to finalise their plans...   )
> 
> What time does it open? apart from anything else, i'd had to miss all the good stuff and be left with the drum and bass.




The smaller one of the group is going to book her ticket as soon as she gets back from an interview Promise ;D


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 14, 2006)

Does very happy dance, Jodie Lee is playing so ILL BE THERE rain or not !


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

Shelley has her coach ticket and is ready to party  spangles pm me for details x


----------



## JTG (Mar 14, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Shelley has her coach ticket and is ready to party  spangles pm me for details x



PM me and all, what time is her shelleyness arriving?


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> PM me and all, what time is her shelleyness arriving?




Her shelleyness will be arriving at 20:30 i shall expect no less than a bunch of mashed urbanites to party with in the following hours xxxx


----------



## JTG (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool. Just enough time to nip over here, get ready and get out again ready for early doors at the Thekla


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2006)

well i spose that makes it all nice and easy if we all arrive at the same time


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 15, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> well i spose that makes it all nice and easy if we all arrive at the same time




are you on the same coach as well babes?? 040 service?? COOL


----------



## sparkling (Mar 15, 2006)

Just decided am definitely coming and already have a list of things to bring and do!!        Oooh I can feel myself regressing several decades back to my childhood once again...this only happens when I visit Bristol is it something in the water?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 15, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> are you on the same coach as well babes?? 040 service?? COOL


can we sit at the back and drink fizzy drinks and be disruptive - like a school trip?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> The Car park is £1.60 any time after 6pm up until midnight - after that you have to run out and put more money in.
> 
> Fizz - lots of furry legwarmers here
> 
> was thinking about digging out my white ones from me trance days, but fear the Thekla is not the best venue if I want them to remain white.....




aww cheers babe, but having recently tried my sons friends fluffy boots on and collapsing in fits of laughter, I've decided that some things are better left to you young 'uns!   

I'll be wearing my sensible boots, along with sensible jeans whatever. My demenour, however,will be far from sensible I can assure you.





			
				sparkling said:
			
		

> Oooh I can feel myself regressing several decades back to my childhood once again...this only happens when I visit Bristol is it something in the water?



No, it's bombscare...he is the biggest of kids. I on the other hand, am a model of mature and responsible behaviour. I shall endevour to ensure that strict behaviour guidlines are drawn up for the coming kabu event and that rewards for positive attitudes and actions are given at every opportunity. Unacceptable and/or negative behaviours will be dealt with quickly using the sanctions and procedures listed in the behaviour management policy which is still in the process of being updated and should be available by the 31st March 2006. You can obtain a copy of the policy by visting www.ivelosttheplot.co.uk 

It's going to be an interesting night eh sparkling


----------



## JTG (Mar 16, 2006)

As far as I can tell, we have wiskers, derv, shells, spangles and spacey staying here. Is this correct?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Oooh I can feel myself regressing several decades back to my childhood once again...this only happens when I visit Bristol is it something in the water?


Thee'em roight me dear, we'em all a bit naieve and childlike round there 'ere paaaaaaaarts     

'tis probably them ley lines leadin' up from Glastonbury ...

(but we've mostly got inside loos these days - even got an IKEALLLLLL   )

.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 16, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, we have wiskers, derv, shells, spangles and spacey staying here. Is this correct?



aye - but we havent actually sorted any return travel yet, so we may bugger off to trow at some point.


----------



## JTG (Mar 16, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> aye - but we havent actually sorted any return travel yet, so we may bugger off to trow at some point.



Aha. Possibly just sofa occupancy for a few hours rather than full on snoozing?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 16, 2006)

indeed, given my last experience of coming back from bristol i dont want to sit on your sofa for too long (i'm def avaoiding all hospitals for at least 48hrs afterwards!), we may just decide to get up and go.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 16, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, we have wiskers, derv, shells, spangles and spacey staying here. Is this correct?




Yeah but i am leaving at 8.20am on saturday to return back to london so i will only be hovering for a couple of hours at the most.


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 16, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Yeah but i am leaving at 8.20am on saturday to return back to london so i will only be hovering for a couple of hours at the most.




You can Hover ? This I must see spangled or not !


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Yeah but i am leaving at 8.20am on saturday to return back to london so i will only be hovering for a couple of hours at the most.


i'm not going anywhere in a hurry - you guys will have to evict me


----------



## Iam (Mar 16, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, we have wiskers, derv, shells, spangles and spacey staying here. Is this correct?



No need to stay or anything, but it might be easier to meet up at yours pre-event and then go en masse, whaddya reckon?

I've just got visions of standing alone in a car park for hours...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> No need to stay or anything, but it might be easier to meet up at yours pre-event and then go en masse, whaddya reckon?
> 
> I've just got visions of standing alone in a car park for hours...



Well we are thinking of parking the car at da Krs/JTGs and walking, though I may get mr scary to leave me and da sparkly one in the mud dock for a drink if it's raining...so we will meet up wiv ya matey boy   

You driving down?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

Sounds ok but not as good as Jim Bob playing at the Porter in Bath


----------



## Iam (Mar 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well we are thinking of parking the car at da Krs/JTGs and walking, though I may get mr scary to leave me and da sparkly one in the mud dock for a drink if it's raining...so we will meet up wiv ya matey boy
> 
> You driving down?



Nope, old beast has been still on the drive since October time.

*bows head*

I was just gonna bus it to town then get a cab home afterwards, so I'm easy (hush!   ) and i'll fit in with everyone elses' plans.


----------



## JTG (Mar 16, 2006)

People are leaving us all alone too quickly 

But we'll love seeing you all the same 

Come round here about 8 then and we'll march on the Thekla en masse


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well we are thinking of parking the car at da Krs/JTGs and walking, though I may get mr scary to leave me and da sparkly one in the mud dock for a drink if it's raining...so we will meet up wiv ya matey boy


Da sparkly one says she's coming to my house first.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 17, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Da sparkly one says she's coming to my house first.



and I can't wait to see ya so get the bread baking cos I think I'll be needing the carbs for later.  

I am going to be driving on to Fizz's later to leave car and maybe have a wash and spruce up before the big event and from there on in am happy to go where and do whatever told.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> and I can't wait to see ya so get the bread baking cos I think I'll be needing the carbs for later.
> 
> I am going to be driving on to Fizz's later to leave car and maybe have a wash and spruce up before the big event and from there on in am happy to go where and do whatever told.



OH GOD. . .there goes the neighbourhood.

I better book the week after kabu off


Oh and I'm not letting you near cabbage or sprouts after last time


----------



## sparkling (Mar 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> OH GOD. . .there goes the neighbourhood.
> 
> I better book the week after kabu off
> 
> ...



I don't want to be watching no weird tv programmes either, that last one with the funny woman who couldn't go downhill gave me nightmares it was all too familiar.


----------



## Iam (Mar 17, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Come round here about 8 then and we'll march on the Thekla en masse



Splendid. I won't be coming empty pocketed, of course...


----------



## red3k (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds good.

JTG - empty yer PM box!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I don't want to be watching no weird tv programmes either, that last one with the funny woman who couldn't go downhill gave me nightmares it was all too familiar.





ITS ALL SLIPPPY


----------



## Cakes (Mar 17, 2006)

Think I'll still be up for this! It's one of those weekends though - y'know the ones where loads of stuff is  going on and you're pulled in all directions. Would like to though, the one last year was coooooool


----------



## sparkling (Mar 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> ITS ALL SLIPPPY


Why have I got an image of you rolling on gravel at Ashton court now?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Why have I got an image of you rolling on gravel at Ashton court now?




Just dont make eye contact and you'll be fine



I SAID DONT !!
































there see I told you that would happen


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2006)

Only 2 weeks! yay!

I've prebooked vhs classic for the sparkly 1 and me to chill out too when we get back...there will be no chocolate splides as have new carpet and sofa and smoking is prohibited...but we have cable tv!

Bombscare is really looking forward to the sing-a-long   



Where is kalidarkone? Is she coming?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 20, 2006)

I dunno if anyone has mentioned thos ir not but as there may still be a few of you around on the Sunday after does anyone wnat to get together for a beer. 

Me and Fizz were thinking The Cottage down the other end of the docks might be nice. And give some of new visitors a bit of a sightseeing trip at the same time.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 20, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> The Cottage down the other end of the docks might be nice.



All the boys love a sailor!

I'll see you lot the end of May!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I dunno if anyone has mentioned thos ir not but as there may still be a few of you around on the Sunday after does anyone wnat to get together for a beer.
> 
> Me and Fizz were thinking The Cottage down the other end of the docks might be nice. And give some of new visitors a bit of a sightseeing trip at the same time.


I'm very much up for this   
(though I'm no expert on Bristol - even as a local for almost half a century - I've spent most of it watching the telly or online      )

.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I dunno if anyone has mentioned thos ir not but as there may still be a few of you around on the Sunday after does anyone wnat to get together for a beer.
> 
> Me and Fizz were thinking The Cottage down the other end of the docks might be nice. And give some of new visitors a bit of a sightseeing trip at the same time.


depends what my tourguide says, but i'd like to


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 20, 2006)

If my company don't f-up my salary AGAIN I will be there


----------



## strung out (Mar 20, 2006)

am i allowed to come to this? I'm afraid I won't know anyone


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> am i allowed to come to this? I'm afraid I won't know anyone



No, you won't know anyone at all 

No room at the inn for you though


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 20, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> am i allowed to come to this? I'm afraid I won't know anyone




only if you have finished your homework young man, would be bringing the mrs with you? it would be lovely to meet you both.

By the way i am still coming to this despite my social wobbles of late.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 20, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> By the way i am still coming to this despite my social wobbles of late.



Thank fek for that...for a moment there I thought you were gonna say you couldnt come...not what I want to hear at all!

You can save all that wobbling for the kabu disco scene


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Thank fek for that...for a moment there I thought you were gonna say you couldnt come...not what I want to hear at all!
> 
> You can save all that wobbling for the kabu disco scene




Ta babes, no thats one of the reasons i bought the tickets so early, to make sure i would go (cos i cant afford to waste money) and also cos spangles was waiting on me and it right to let a lady wait. But i will be there and any wobbles will be due to the fact we are on water


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Ta babes, no thats one of the reasons i bought the tickets so early, to make sure i would go (cos i cant afford to waste money) and also cos spangles was waiting on me and it right to let a lady wait. But i will be there and any wobbles will be due to the fact we are on water


heheheh - a lady?

(btw shells, i'm applying for a job at chis 'n' sid, am i barmy?)


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> heheheh - a lady?
> 
> (btw shells, i'm applying for a job at chis 'n' sid, am i barmy?)




Chis N Sid babes thats even further away   personally i think your bonkers but dont let that view stop you, if your sure its right. I am applying for a job at the central school of speach and drama only a admin job like but fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> only if you have finished your homework young man, would be bringing the mrs with you? it would be lovely to meet you both.



He has a _missus_?!

What on earth is the world coming to?


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> He has a _missus_?!
> 
> What on earth is the world coming to?




yeah i seen pictures and everyfink she is purrrty


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Only 2 weeks! yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope  



cos..... cos.......I'm gonna be in the jungle with purves!!!  






I'd love to be at Kabu but I'll be on a plane flying to Thailand with masterdarkone to meet mr Grundy......I'm shitin meself.....


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> yeah i seen pictures and everyfink she is purrrty



you've seen pictures?!

I aint seen pictures!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 21, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> All the boys love a sailor!
> 
> I'll see you lot the end of May!




I think I have been lucky to have got off so lightly.

Cottage and docks in the same sentence and that all you can come up with . . Phew.

Anyway its right down the end of Spike Island. . . .which as you will know Izzy, is a manmade island that you yourself (according to the evening post this weekend) built


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> yeah i seen pictures and everyfink she is purrrty


have you been spying on me?


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> only if you have finished your homework young man, would be bringing the mrs with you? it would be lovely to meet you both.


Well, not sure about the homework, I have an awful lot to do before I finish my dissertation and finals, but I may be able to take a break  Girlfriend won't be coming though


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> No, you won't know anyone at all
> 
> No room at the inn for you though


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

>


I'd offer you a place on my floor - but if all goes to plan I will have removed it by then - and the stairs will be a ladder   

.


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I'd offer you a place on my floor - but if all goes to plan I will have removed it by then - and the stairs will be a ladder
> 
> .


Its ok, I'll just go round me ma and pa's  or maybe just get the train back to Reading.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 21, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> have you been spying on me?




Yes of course m'dear aint got anything better to do have i   

Shame your mrs aint gonna come along it would have been lovely to meet her.


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 21, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

>




winky winky right back atcha Mr hopper


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 22, 2006)

Fek me 

Do I need this night out or wa?!

Sorry...work/life...  (actually I don't feel angry or stressed..more..erm...meloncholy...but not enough to be sad IYKWIM)

It's been a day of revelations for me...some shocking, some sad...some confusing...but hey

THANK FEK FOR KABU!!!!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 22, 2006)

((fizz)) hope you're ok!


----------



## Iam (Mar 22, 2006)

(((fizzer)))


----------



## Isambard (Mar 22, 2006)

<Sends good vibrations over to Fizzerland>

Say hello to croc and the tiger in your letter box too mate!


----------



## JTG (Mar 22, 2006)

If anyone likes extreme noisyness and totally wrong music, STFU & rave is on at the Black Swan the following night 

Aaron Spectre vs Drumcorps, Fix, Noisy Boy, Alkemy, DJ Scotch Egg, Shitmat...

Should be good if anyone has the energy


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> If anyone likes extreme noisyness and totally wrong music, STFU & rave is on at the Black Swan the following night
> 
> Aaron Spectre vs Drumcorps, Fix, Noisy Boy, Alkemy, DJ Scotch Egg, Shitmat...
> 
> Should be good if anyone has the energy



sweet    see how it goes....


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Oooh I may be going to this now! If I'm brave I'll hello to any of you (if I recognise you....and if you look friendly.  )


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> sweet    see how it goes....



so you're coming then? 

Sadie, I'm sure someone can point you in the direction of pics so you can find us...


----------



## Iam (Mar 23, 2006)

Really looking forward to this now, I'm really going to need a night out after the last few weeks.

Black Swan looks a bit too hardcore for me, though, I'm afraid.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Sadie, I'm sure someone can point you in the direction of pics so you can find us...



Excellent 

I am working late but fingers crossed I'll be able to get in.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 24, 2006)

I've just been down the pub with the Kabu lot and apprentelly they've gotta cancel it !!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've just been down the pub with the Kabu lot and apprentelly they've gotta cancel it !!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW thats good 8 mins before someone replied. 

Its ok they haven't really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOW thats good 8 mins before someone replied.
> 
> Its ok they haven't really.


----------



## Iam (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOW thats good 8 mins before someone replied.
> 
> Its ok they haven't really.



You sir, are a git.

But then, you already knew that.

I can almost see the evil smile on your face right now.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 24, 2006)

hey if it was milesy you wouldn't even get a reply !!

You'd end up searching tinternet to find out


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOW thats good 8 mins before someone replied.
> 
> Its ok they haven't really.



I knew he was joking and was fully prepared to come down anyway and inflict myself upon you all...afterall I paid a whopping £5 yesterday for the spangliest, shinest and tackiest top ever in the history of the universe so have to wear it somewhere.   

Ps will have to find song again.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 24, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I knew he was joking and was fully prepared to come down anyway and inflict myself upon you all...afterall I paid a whopping £5 yesterday for the spangliest, shinest and tackiest top ever in the history of the universe so have to wear it somewhere.
> 
> Ps will have to find song again.




ooooooh have we got a night out planned for you on Saturday !!


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> ooooooh have we got a night out planned for you on Saturday !!


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 24, 2006)

So want to come to this-did not think able to as going to see another urb but after looking at minus bank balance may not be able to travel far so might be a possibility  (but    about not seeing another urb)


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2006)

Wahey! (@ fairy)

sparkling, you're gonna love your night out on Saturday


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOW thats good 8 mins before someone replied.
> 
> Its ok they haven't really.


Tee hee hee!


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> So want to come to this-did not think able to as going to see another urb but after looking at minus bank balance may not be able to travel far so might be a possibility  (but    about not seeing another urb)




That's me that is  

Also with minus bank balance


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 24, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> That's me that is
> 
> Also with minus bank balance


My balance is --------------------------------er than yours  Any rag n bone?   I likes rags


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> My balance is --------------------------------er than yours  Any rag n bone? I likes rags



Doubt it  Heheheh. Coming to play with cyberfairy


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 24, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Doubt it  Heheheh. Coming to play with cyberfairy


Twould be most fine  But if can possibly afford it will be going northward as not seen a certain urb for a week now and if he cannot come to me which is unlikely next week, then will have to wait for two weeks


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Twould be most fine  But if can possibly afford it will be going northward as not seen a certain urb for a week now and if he cannot come to me which is unlikely next week, then will have to wait for two weeks




Nae probs   Send me a yay or nay signal


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Twould be most fine


...and then maybe you could collect the Australian crisps which Isambard has left here for you.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Tee hee hee!



lol!

OOOh he's a wrong 'un that bombscare geezer    

About this time next week I should hopefully be blissfully snuggled up to some great peeps, having munted conversations about spliff- u-like fillings and trying to stop my disco legs jittering about everywhere...can't wait!   

Oh and sparkling honey...I may be going dressed as a chimney sweep as we are celebrating Brunels birthday all week and dressing up on the Friday...I may not have time to wash all the soot off!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 25, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Tee hee hee!




PMSLOL


----------



## sparkling (Mar 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Wahey! (@ fairy)
> 
> sparkling, you're gonna love your night out on Saturday




My night out?     I am seriously intrigued now...give me a clue what does it involve?


----------



## JTG (Mar 25, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> My night out?     I am seriously intrigued now...give me a clue what does it involve?



wrongness


----------



## sparkling (Mar 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> wrongness




Aahhh thats okay then.    ...still intrigued though


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2006)

I met a nice lady who was flyering for Kabu tonight. I told her I knew all about it and that I would most certainly be there. All my friends also love it, we go every year and we have people coming from all over for the night.

She was so made up when I told her all this, I thought she was gonna cry


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2006)

I was also told that the reason it's at the Thekla this year is that Malcom X would only open one room for them. Gotta have two rooms at any decent party/club night eh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I was also told that the reason it's at the Thekla this year is that Malcom X would only open one room for them. Gotta have two rooms at any decent party/club night eh.


Even if the second one's just the poop deck


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 26, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I was also told that the reason it's at the Thekla this year is that Malcom X would only open one room for them. Gotta have two rooms at any decent party/club night eh.



They didnt tell you about it being cancelled then, and that its been double booked with Bob Carrolgees and Spit the dog do Elvis.


Have fun singing along to Hound dog


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> They didnt tell you about it being cancelled then, and that its been double booked with Bob Carrolgees and Spit the dog do Elvis.
> 
> 
> Have fun singing along to Hound dog


You're a wrong'un mr bumfluff make no mistake


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 27, 2006)

Update, I will be going but I am working saturday    so it will be a short visit and a straight 1 aswell !


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 27, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Update, I will be going but I am working saturday    so it will be a short visit and a straight 1 aswell !



Look get an early night cos IT's CANCELLED !!

Its Pirate Pete plays the wheels of steel with some hornpipe sailor core that night. 


Its your choice tho


----------



## strung out (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not going to come to this now. Tonsillitis (possibly glandular fever) has put paid to that. Hope you all have a good time though


----------



## aqua (Mar 27, 2006)

*wonders if she can get there and back in time to make a birthday cake on the saturday*


----------



## Iam (Mar 27, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm not going to come to this now. Tonsillitis (possibly glandular fever) has put paid to that. Hope you all have a good time though



Damn, that's a bit rough. 

Get well soon, fella.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *wonders if she can get there and back in time to make a birthday cake on the saturday*





be good if you could


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *wonders if she can get there and back in time to make a birthday cake on the saturday*



it would be nice to see you  anyway thorntons do a good range of cakes


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 27, 2006)

Have fun people  I will not be able to attend as thought I broke up next weekend but this weekend    so will be heading up north to tangerinedream and cheap pie...  See you all at aston court if not before....thinking of trying to arrange a Bath mini meet the second week of Easter if anyone up for it?


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2006)

*Tries to recalculate who to expect and who not*


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *wonders if she can get there and back in time to make a birthday cake on the saturday*




buy ingredients
drive to Bristol
go out
make cake in jittug and krs' kitchen whilst fucked
drive home with lovely cake


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 27, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> *Tries to recalculate who to expect and who not*




me i am still attending


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> me i am still attending



you'd better be mate


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay - just spoke to my lovely firend who is goign to come out with me on Friday - JTG - will PM you with me number and I'll meet you in the Thekla car park or summit OK - I'm excited about this now - need a good night out


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

OK only a few more days!

Regardless of who is meeting up with with whom beforehand, shall we endevour to meet up on mass outside the Thekla about 9.45? That way Miss Sparkling can take the registar before we embark on a night of frivolity   




I'll be the one sneezing a lot...got soaked through twice yesterday, hope it stays dry for todays march through town...


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 28, 2006)

I will be driving so anyone need a lift from my side of town PM me


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> you'd better be mate




of course i am kabu comes but once a year


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 28, 2006)

Not this year though cos the tekla has sunk in its own car park


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 28, 2006)

I really shoulda cropped that one a bit


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2006)

just 'cos *your * thread faded into obscurity


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 28, 2006)

Not really . . I started this thread as Fizzer cos she left herself logged in on my PC. 

So they're both mine really.

I'm just letting her take the credit


To the point were she actually BELIEVES she started this thread. So shhh dont let on that you know it was me all along


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Not really . . I started this thread as Fizzer cos she left herself logged in on my PC.
> 
> So they're both mine really.
> 
> ...



OI!   

You never did! I started it and everyone knows it...you've cried wolf once too often mister!

Like gentlegreen said...just coz u is losing innit   

I'm kanckered...just thought I'd add that in...


----------



## Cakes (Mar 28, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Regardless of who is meeting up with with whom beforehand, shall we endevour to meet up on mass outside the Thekla about 9.45? That way Miss Sparkling can take the registar before we embark on a night of frivolity


----------



## sparkling (Mar 28, 2006)

Problems with staffing in our office so boss is frowning at the thought of none of us so called senior people there....I am going to offer to take mobile with me to answer those oh so important calls we are sure to get,   ...I did wonder about just taking it as a sickie but can't now cos have already asked for time off.  

Fingers crossed she'll say take the time off.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

In fact...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

>


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2006)

Ooh tantric "couple yoga"    

.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 28, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Problems with staffing in our office so boss is frowning at the thought of none of us so called senior people there....I am going to offer to take mobile with me to answer those oh so important calls we are sure to get,   ...I did wonder about just taking it as a sickie but can't now cos have already asked for time off.
> 
> Fingers crossed she'll say take the time off.




Tell them if they dont let you go i will go down there and cause problems with a capital P and a small Shelley. Trust they dont want a grumpy shelley on thier hands


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OI!
> 
> You never did! I started it and everyone knows it......




See 100% thinks she did it. 

Trust me NLP works people


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 29, 2006)

*Is It Time Yet???​*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> See 100% thinks she did it.
> 
> Trust me NLP works people



Well do some NLP that makes me think I am a rich beautiful princess living in luxury , whom everyone adores coz she uses her wealth to help poeple less fortunate than herself then!

Oh and can you make me believe I have bigger norks...now that _would_ be interesting!   

shells

NOT LONG NOW!!!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 29, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> shells
> 
> NOT LONG NOW!!!!!





*Jolly Good​*


----------



## Iam (Mar 29, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> norks...



Hehe.

*snicker*



Sorry, that word always makes me laugh in a really schoolboy sort of a way...


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Iam (Mar 29, 2006)

Is anyone else wondering what the bit in the corner says?


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 29, 2006)

Getting worried about u 2 now, i best get my jabs before friday !


----------



## Iam (Mar 29, 2006)

Jabs??



I don't know what you think I'm going to try and do to you, but you can stop that right now.

 

Can't speak for bombscare, of course...


----------



## strung out (Mar 29, 2006)

I know I already said I wasn't coming, but now that I'm 85% sure I have glandular fever, I'm sure any remaining hope has now been extinguished.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 29, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I know I already said I wasn't coming, but now that I'm 85% sure I have glandular fever, I'm sure any remaining hope has now been extinguished.




I hope that your going to the docs to make sure about that? get well master tedix


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

If its any concellation I've got the shits big style and I'm going. 


I'm just gonna make sure I .  .er .  ."empty" before I leave the house


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> If its any concellation I've got the shits big style and I'm going.
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna make sure I .  .er .  ."empty" before I leave the house


 

Have you been down the chemists and gotten some pepto bismal? If not get some tonight you will be right as rain tomorrow, that stuff stopped my food poisoning dead the last time.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

*A shit post*

I'm on a muciod Plaque detox so I got to work it all through unfortunatley.

Its stage 2 next week and it gets worse.


Liver cleanse week 3


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'm on a muciod Plaque detox so I got to work it all through unfortunatley.
> 
> Its stage 2 next week and it gets worse.
> 
> ...




Dude   is that where they just put you in a big tent and just let you spray the walls till its all out of your system     

Just teasin i hope your ok really man o' mountain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2006)

He's so full of SH*T at the moment that mr. Bum's rush      

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

I flippin well hope it doesn't rain like it did just now!!!  

I suppose we'll be safe being on a boat...bit like Noah's Ark,

<sings>
The urban crew went in two by two hurrah! hurrah!
The urban crew went in two by two hurrah! hurrah!
The urban crew went in two by two
They frolicked about at klub kabu
And they all went into kabu, for to get out of the rain!   

Soz, I'm a tad excited!


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I flippin well hope it doesn't rain like it did just now!!!
> 
> I suppose we'll be safe being on a boat...bit like Noah's Ark,
> 
> ...




We're on a boat???     I didn't know it was on a boat     Does it move?


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> We're on a boat???     I didn't know it was on a boat     Does it move?



Only if fizzer's managed to get onto the bridge and upped anchor. She did this a while ago but we've managed to stop her the last few times.

Ha-har me hearties and all that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG!!!!!

Didn't I tell you????

LMAO!

Yes usually it is at a community center but they had to have it at the Thekla

Yer tis! 

Take it yer coming then? Yay!!!!!!

I'll phone you in a bit...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Only if fizzer's managed to get onto the bridge and upped anchor. She did this a while ago but we've managed to stop her the last few times.
> 
> Ha-har me hearties and all that.



Well, it was coz I got all excited getting my sailing cert innit...ooooh....can I practise doing me figure of eight on yer dreads Juttug?


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

The Thekla:















Inside:


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

Where are the toilets?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 30, 2006)

oh dear i think i've just got a touch of the 'fuck thats a small boat and its not going to have fire exits and i'm too tall/fat and i'm not moving very fast and what happens if something goes wrong' ness


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!
> 
> Didn't I tell you????
> 
> ...




Will I need to wear water wings?  

Yep definietely coming just not sure of time...I've sent boss a wheedling email saying I can work in the morning and will leave mobile on in afternoon ...so might just be a be late for popping into Hammy's first but will definetely be there.

Looking at the photo's I think my spangly top might be a touch too spangly for the boat.


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Where are the toilets?



Good question, I can't remember ever having been to them on the Thekla 

I remember the toasted sandwiches and pot noodles though


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> oh dear i think i've just got a touch of the 'fuck thats a small boat and its not going to have fire exits and i'm too tall/fat and i'm not moving very fast and what happens if something goes wrong' ness



lol

Don't worry it's as safe as houses....erm whatever that means!

Except for I need to know where the loo's are...and so does bombscare


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Where are the toilets?








On the *poop* deck innit   

(I think Bomscare'd better stay up there unless he's fully gimped up


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it being on a boat will be cool...just think we'll be able to dance while sitting still just by feeling the motion of the water...cool


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Good question, I can't remember ever having been to them on the Thekla
> 
> I remember the toasted sandwiches and pot noodles though



That's exactly it...I've never used them...hmmmm


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Will I need to wear water wings?
> 
> 
> Looking at the photo's I think my spangly top might be a touch too spangly for the boat.



Wear it!

It's not about the boat it's about kabu...the night...kabu is bound to deck the boat in uv stuff...the girls will be wearing fairy outfits and can can get up...everyone wears whatever...there is usually someone dressed as a bee and a ladybird too!


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I think it being on a boat will be cool...just think we'll be able to dance while sitting still just by feeling the motion of the water...cool



It's in the docks, not on the open sea! The water doesn't move much at all really and it'd have to be bloody rough to shift the Thekla, it's a well solid boat.


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> That's exactly it...I've never used them...hmmmm



I remember! You have to go up/down some stairs somewhere in the stern. Unless that's just the blokes and the burds is different.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I remember! You have to go up/down some stairs somewhere in the stern. Unless that's just the blokes and the burds is different.



That helps.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

I can tell you where the blokes toilets are in the Thekla, but not the ladies.

Past the pay desk, turn left, down the main stairs, up the staircase in front of you, on the right.

You may want nice, waterproof shoes.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, and I was hoping I might be bringing a friend to this...

But she can't come.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh, and I was hoping I might be bringing a friend to this...
> 
> But she can't come.



aww...but you are coming aintcha?

Be really good to see you...it's been ages!!!


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2006)

I've just found 'The Song'


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> aww...but you are coming aintcha?
> 
> Be really good to see you...it's been ages!!!



Yeah, course. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone, too. It has been far too long, and it's really my fault. 

Would have been nice to get her away from her dick of a boyfriend, tho. Some fizzer n sparkles wisdom would do her good.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Some fizzer n sparkles wisdom would do her good.



Blimey things must be _really_ bad if she needs some of that!


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeeeees, pretty poor choice of phrase on my part there.

I meant you guys would show her how to have a great time, sorta thing.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Blimey things must be _really_ bad if she needs some of that!




I think it works like banging your head against a wall always makes you feel better....if you see what I mean.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

A bit like getting sense outta me, then...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I've just found 'The Song'



lol!!!

Thank fek for that!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 30, 2006)

about tomorrow   ....plan is to provisionally meet in thte thekla car park at 10pm right????? You will be able to identify me as I will be wearing a brigh red coat, and will be accompanied by a man from japan with funny glasses.   


(JTG/Fizz - will pm you my mobile...)


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2006)

Right, so - if you're coming round our place first, try and be here for 9:30ish.

Otherwise, Thekla car park around ten.

Or see you inside


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 30, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Right, so - if you're coming round our place first, try and be here for 9:30ish.
> 
> Otherwise, Thekla car park around ten.
> 
> Or see you inside




I shall be at yours by about 8.30ish.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm stalking her ^^^^


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 30, 2006)

i shall be stoned by the time you lightweights get there , my arrival time should be 8isshhhh...... #


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 31, 2006)

any meet ups before hand ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 31, 2006)

shite. The Doctor has pressganged me to hold his hand at The End, also little matter of TG drinks, plus not enough of salary cheque come thru yet (I am owed 3k) to pay for train fare.
rats.


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> stoned... lightweights.....



Well, compared to _you_...


----------



## sparkling (Mar 31, 2006)

Well here I am sitting in work      itching to get away....roll on tonight.


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, me too.

Although, I'm just kind of umming and aaahing about whether or not I should ask this girl in the office if she wants to go for lunch! 

I don't know what's gotten into me, lately.



Come on, Kabu, save us!


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 31, 2006)

IAM - go on whats worst that can happen, shes says no, but then you would of been going alone if you had not asked anyways.


Nowt to lose dude ! Id ask you but your not my type ! (not inflatable)


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2006)

Right,

Lone runner have number will use...infact have done so already...c ya laters hon   

I'm tying to persuade the bombscare to drop me and the sparkly one at the Mud dock pub for a bevvy about 9ish.


I'm beginning to wish we had some U75 poncho's made up, it's gonna be a wetty!

Quick, lets do a sun dance... erm moon dance...erm clear evening sky dance!!!

There was summink else...what was it?

Hang on...it's me age...wtf was it?

Dang...it's gone...ah well I need a piss anyway...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Quick, lets do a sun dance... erm moon dance...erm clear evening sky dance!!!



Have a word with the King of the Dendrons cos he lives in the clouds innit!   

Have a cool night at Kabu everyone!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Have a word with the King of the Dendrons cos he controls the clouds innit!
> 
> Have a cool night at Kabu everyone!



Wish you were here...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll be around in a few weeks hon and there's already a lively crowd who are up for Vibes again I hear!   

Munted texts later!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I can tell you where the blokes toilets are in the Thekla, but not the ladies.
> 
> Past the pay desk, turn left, down the main stairs, up the staircase in front of you, on the right.
> 
> You may want nice, waterproof shoes.



I know where the ladies are, went last night. Turn left after you pay. Easy as that.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 31, 2006)

I am leaving brixton in just over an hour, see you folks then


----------



## wiskey (Mar 31, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> i shall be stoned by the time you lightweights get there , my arrival time should be 8isshhhh...... #



i'm stoned now you dopey tart  i'm hoping to use the coach journey to sober up


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> IAM - go on whats worst that can happen, shes says no, but then you would of been going alone if you had not asked anyways.
> 
> 
> Nowt to lose dude ! Id ask you but your not my type ! (not inflatable)



 

A few of us went and had lunch. Nothing more exciting than that to report.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I know where the ladies are, went last night. Turn left after you pay. Easy as that.



You have to pay for the loos!!!!


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

*has little mini crisis*

Nothing's ready. Blooding washing. Bloody hair. Grrr


----------



## sparkling (Mar 31, 2006)

Horrible journey during which Bombscare had to rescue me again (many thanks)...although I think he was really trying to lose me around the streets of Bristol there were that many turns and hills and stuff...I think several people thought they were going to crash into me and I guess the air behind me was pretty blue but what the.....  

We're now queuing for showers and eating cheese on toast which is a miracle cos they aint got a grill.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 31, 2006)

just got home from bloody work...hee hee already a bit drunk (whoops!) goign to wash my hair and attempt to cook dinner....see you all later xxxx


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

My crisis has abated with the aid of spliffs.

I have a dry t-shirt.



I'm heading jittug n krs-wards shortly. Cya all in a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2006)

cooked up a nice ginger flapjack thingy with extra herbs   

.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 1, 2006)

Sparkling, I though you knew to turn right at the pointy hands and then to call DJBS when the radio starts singing Welsh!    XXXatchaall.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2006)

Santana songs?


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2006)

fings gorn all sidewaya here,


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2006)

gawd I'd forgotten how loud those repetitive beat-type events can be   
Cut through the wads of pillow fibre I'd stuffed my ears with.
Time to buy some fancy earplugs methinks ....

Sorry I didn't mingle much guys - bit of a timewarp thingy as the last time I went to the Thekla a lot was 10 years ago .... also I can do a reasonable approximation of dancing, but still feel like a spare prune on the dancefloor. After several hours of bouncing around I still hadn't figured out the group dynamic and which direction to face     
Socially, I'm more at home in a field.

I did the Cinderella bit just before 3am - suddenly remembered the 3 mile walk home and the fact that my legs aren't getting any younger.

I found out rather late in the day, (after 10 years of walking past there in the early hours), that the kebab place at Lawrence Hill actually does excellent chips and quite acceptable fish   

Hopefully catch some of you guys later this weekend   

.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

apologies for VANISHING, ended up with a splitting headache from the flu im getting over, and the fact 3 ex's turned up TOGETHER, made me want to exit rather fast !

New GF was not aware of this *turning up* and best left that way !


----------



## Cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah that was a lovely night! Queen Bee was coooool and I only fell over once, what a result!

Good to see everybody - big kisses to anyone I didn't get a chance to say good bye to. Except OTF who i didn't even get the chance to say hello to!

Hello
goodbye
x
!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Ah that was a lovely night! Queen Bee was coooool and I only fell over once, what a result!
> 
> Good to see everybody - big kisses to anyone I didn't get a chance to say good bye to. Except OTF who i didn't even get the chance to say hello to!
> 
> ...



yuessorry luv would of been great to see you again (and steal a hug from aswell), as I said I had to make myself scarse, plus a head ache almost ruined it, but i enjoyed the time i was there. 

Hearing "The Can CAn" by bad manners was WICKED !


----------



## Isambard (Apr 1, 2006)

Ooooh stiff jaw.  
Already cancelled going to H&M with a mate for some high class shopping.


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Hearing "The Can CAn" by bad manners was WICKED !



Not as wicked as seeing the dancing girls accompanying it


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Not as wicked as seeing the dancing girls accompanying it




pervert


(Im just jelous i missed them really)

Twas nice to see you all after soo long, even nice to see Mr Bomb


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you again for a lovely lovely evening, i wish i had been on better form, but i was absolutely shattered for some odd reason   Sorry i didnt get to say hello to cakes and on the fly, next time i promise. a good night and the hospitality from KRS was as always excellent 6 shelley stars   

Thanks Bristol for a great evening for a great cause, although i am still concerned about the care bears


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

What a thoroughly pleasant evening. 

Cheers to krs n jittug for the hospitality and the tea. Spacey and Bomb, stars as always, great to meet Derv, OTF - the magical disappearing man (was it really running away from the cheesey disco? You can tell us...   ) - and GG the mad prof.

((cakes)) ((tlr)) ((fizzer)) ((sparkles)) ((whiskey)) ((shelley))

Mmmm, brackets. Sorry, but I'm still too *bleurgh* to think up anything proper to say.

*off to indulge in a persitant vegetative state on the sofa*


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> What a thoroughly pleasant evening.
> 
> Cheers to krs n jittug for the hospitality and the tea. Spacey and Bomb, stars as always, great to meet Derv, OTF - the magical disappearing man (was it really running away from the cheesey disco? You can tell us...   ) - and GG the mad prof.
> 
> ...




Dude glad to see you made it home in one piece   i felt totally blurrggghhhhh on the coach, felt like the longest journey in the world. I think i will post up the picture of the crack panda when i get a chance.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

Considers parking car outside of IAM's house during my lunch break with Barry White playing at 1000 watts and telling the neighbors he made me do it


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

Thing is mate, they'd believe you.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

OK it will have to be




VENGA BOYS THEN !


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Dude glad to see you made it home in one piece   i felt totally blurrggghhhhh on the coach, felt like the longest journey in the world. I think i will post up the picture of the crack panda when i get a chance.



Yeah, you too mate.


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> OK it will have to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're admitting to owning the Venga Boys?


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> You're admitting to owning the Venga Boys?



no but it can be downloaded, have Ipod in work so i can find some REALLY nasty shite to play !


or ill cut ya hair off next time we get mashed as fook together ! I was 100% str8 last night


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

Tell you what...

How bout you just come round for a smoke after work sometime, eh?


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Tell you what...
> 
> How bout you just come round for a smoke after work sometime, eh?





deal on that finish @ 6 mon 5 rest..would be cool for a real catch up, put the world to rights, make up some gossip and get smoked ! (oh and i can bring kebabs etc) 

plans for a good evening i thinkz !


----------



## Iam (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be finishing @ 5 Monday/Tues/Weds, I'm off on leave from Thurs.

We'll sort summat.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 1, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> pervert
> 
> 
> (Im just jelous i missed them really)
> ...




Why thank you. Didnt really get to chat to you much. 

I found techno. . . I found speakers. . . I found the spot I was rooted to for the night.


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2006)

Who's coming out tonight then?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Who's coming out tonight then?


Will the music have melodies and funky, hip-wiggling basslines ?   

*gets coat*

.


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Will the music have melodies and funky, hip-wiggling basslines ?
> 
> *gets coat*
> 
> .



Hmmmm.

Shitmat - melodies & funky hip-wiggling basslines?

I doubt it somehow


----------



## Isambard (Apr 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Who's coming out tonight then?



Cheap cocktail night at my local !


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Cheap cocktail night at my local !



Cheap breakcore night at mine


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 1, 2006)

hey all - had a *brilliant* night - wicked music & lots of lovely people
didn't feel to great at 6.30 this morning....but ok now   

~TLR~ xx


----------



## sparkling (Apr 1, 2006)

Great night.  I really enjoyed Kabu..the atmosphere, the music, costumes and the sweeties all except the evil fairy who maims Carebears in the name of fashion...but we booed and hissed her.     Shame we couldn't have rescued and rehabilited the crack panda but I'll watch out for him over the next couple of days.

I seemed to swing from dreaminess to chatting about the important stuff in life such as which special gift we would like..I will still go for the invisible Wilkinson assistants but noble Dervish is going to be a travelling translater for the busses.  

Big hugs to everyone and thanks for a great evening made brilliant by good company.   

Just about recovered now and ready for whatever the night might bring.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Shame we couldn't have rescued and rehabilited the crack panda but I'll watch out for him over the next couple of days.


Oh you mean the one sitting next to Scrapstore's blue bin ?
I have to say I was tempted, but apart from the inconvenience of walking 3 miles home with him, I knew I would had to suffer the trauma of putting him in the washing machine   

.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 1, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Cheap cocktail night at my local !




Oi you...I wanted to pm you but you are full to bursting...unload now or I'll have to start one of those attention seeking threads in community.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 1, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just about recovered now and ready for whatever the night might bring.


Heh heh - even a surprise visit to the loathsome lumpster in her lair?     

Big up lully sparkling and bombscare who've just really made my evening - hoping to see you both and the rest of the crew tomorrow.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

Sparkling, my box is now dainty and fresh.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2006)

As always it was great to see everyone and I had a wicked time. 


Right just thought we'd add that we're having a debriefing of Friday nights events down the pub on Sunday. . . well later on today now innit.

We're gonna be down at "The Cottage" the one right down the end of the docks by the baoting club bout 12ish for anyone who wants to come along.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> We're gonna be down at "The Cottage" the one right down the end of the docks



<snigger>

and discuss plans for bank holiday weekend at the end of May innit!


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 2, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> and discuss plans for bank holiday weekend at the end of May innit!


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

I told my mate in the pub tonight the story of me going down the shop last time to get papers and getting the whole Tesco corporate rigmarole and he <heart>ed it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2006)

look

Check it out!


----------



## space-hopper (Apr 2, 2006)

a big thanks to krs and jtg for their usual high standard of hospitality, lovely to see everyone as allways and a huge thanks to the beutifull kabu ladies for a crackin' night and the icepops 
s-h x


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2006)

Conclusions drawn from listening to the tuneage and discussing them with wiskers:

1) DJing is not just a case of playing records one after the other. I still think mixing aint that important but tune selection is vital. The set has to go somewhere specifically, not all directions at once 
2) We like DJs who are enjoying themselves immensely on stage 
3) Surprisingly, there are other kinds of dance music aside from drum n bass 
4) None of them nearly as good though 
5) DJs appear to enjoy having munted blokes stumble up to them and wibble on about how much they enjoyed the set. They even give big hugs in return


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2006)

but they dont accept spliffs   

i had a lovely night. 

thanks all.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 3, 2006)

Just want to say normal thanks to everyone I had contact with...  

The thing with Bristol is that its not the event itself or the venue its the people that make it such a brilliant time and I always find The Bristol Crew so generous of spirit as well as being fun and of course accepting and allowing an old codger like me to hang around with all you clever young things.    Big up Bristol


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 3, 2006)

It was brilliant to see you again, sparkling - roll on the late May Bank Holiday weekend, innit.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 4, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> allowing an old codger like me to hang around with all you clever young things.    Big up Bristol



its ok . . .I dont mind as long as no-one see me


----------



## Iam (Apr 4, 2006)

In fairness, dude, you went home before she did...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> In fairness, dude, you went home before she did...



These 'young 'uns' always do!

No stamina


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 4, 2006)

no stamina NO STAMINA. . . .  


who was getting nudged in the back in the early hours of Monday morning AND had to get up for work. BUT still performed like a GOD !!!


no stamina indeed


----------



## Iam (Apr 4, 2006)

O... K... then...

*backs away*


----------



## sparkling (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> In fairness, dude, you went home before she did...



Thank you Iam     

The hair cut can be free


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> no stamina NO STAMINA. . . .
> 
> 
> who was getting nudged in the back in the early hours of Monday morning AND had to get up for work. BUT still performed like a GOD !!!
> ...



I dunno? who? let me know!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thank you Iam
> 
> The hair cut can be free



Cool. Course, by the time we get around to it, I'll have the longest hair in the world, ever! (part 2).

I may have to start a poll to decide the matter...

Mind you, with Bomb proclaiming himself the godhead, all matters mortal seem to pale into insignificance now.


----------

